# Fronts or dolphins or both?! Returning member here



## eighteighty (Jan 2, 2019)

Happy new year! I was a very active member on this site around '02-'05 under a different name, with 11 tanks at one point - even won tank of the month in April '04. I'm about to set up my first tank in 10 years.

I want to set up a 125 with sand and minimal/natural rock. Can't decide between frontosa or blue dolphins and hate mixing lakes but might try to keep both together. Is that total blasphemy? I'd like to stock with some 5-7" fronts, so I'm thinking around 4 or 5, and maybe 5-6 of some smaller moorii. Never kept Fronts before. Diets should be pretty similar right?

Will likely use 2 canisters; I used to use the Filstar XP3s back in the day. Any thoughts concerning my plans? Where are you guys ordering your fish from?


----------



## nodima (Oct 3, 2002)

Prob best to go with one or the other.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

nodima said:


> Prob best to go with one or the other.


Plus one.


----------



## eighteighty (Jan 2, 2019)

I fee he same way. Wanted to get more color and intrigue in there but I never liked mixing lakes much and wouldn't feel right about it.

Will look for some WC Zaire if I want to breed, or some F1 if I don't and decide to include some altolamps or synos or something.


----------



## punman (Oct 24, 2003)

I have heard of people combining. I tried in once but my frontosas were a lot bigger and picked on the dolphins so I pulled them. Diet was not an issue. I wanted a breeding tank so probably just as well the frontosas were on their own. How long is your tank?


----------



## eighteighty (Jan 2, 2019)

I don't have one yet but planning on a 125g 6' tank. I've always loved the dolphins so maybe I could get away with some in a future 75 or 90g.

My wife didn't know me in my previous fish-phases so she's in for a real treat...


----------



## eighteighty (Jan 2, 2019)

Last night she asked "can we put some castles or divers and different colored gravel?"

I eye-rolled so hard I got a migraine


----------



## Kipnlilo (Feb 23, 2018)

eighteighty said:


> Last night she asked "can we put some castles or divers and different colored gravel?"
> 
> I eye-rolled so hard I got a migraine


I would hate to be the bookie placing bets on this one. Lol! Good luck, I hope you have a really understanding wife. Mine hated it at first, but has since grown to like it.


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

You should pick one of the two and do it right. Blue gravel with a classy big castle ruin would look good with Frontosa.


----------



## eighteighty (Jan 2, 2019)

noki said:


> You should pick one of the two and do it right. Blue gravel with a classy big castle ruin would look good with Frontosa.


Haha seriously? I'll have a painted black background, sand, and a few large boulders. Maybe I'll make her an angel tank with bubbling treasure chest or something in the future if she likes the fish 

This is basically the tank I want:


----------



## Thalas_shaya (Mar 10, 2014)

LOL. I had to get one cheesy decoration for my wife who has seen me through the early and very obsessive days of my fish-keeping hobby, through my FOWLR turned easy-coral turned hard-coral salt phase, and back into my four-kids-and-no-time-what-can-live-in-our-tap-water phase.  So I got her Sandy the Squirrel, cuz we're from Texas, y'all.

Look forward to seeing pics of whatever you do. I love the look of the Fronts. Something about the high foreheads on the dolphins weirds me out. 

The linked Mpimbwe tank is VERY zen. :thumb:


----------



## eighteighty (Jan 2, 2019)

I'm actively looking for a tank now! I've pretty much ruled out a 125, and am looking for a 135, 150, or 180 (if I can have a look in the crawlspace and determine the floor will hold or need to be supported).

I love the dolphins for the same reason that those big adults just look like alien weirdos. I'm looking into starting a front breeding "operation" to share with others, so I'll need a 40gal breeder soon after. Will post progress along the way. But I will convince the wife in due time to let me have another big tank so I can get dolphins


----------

